# DynCorp Contractors



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

If you have recently moved to Dubai working for DynCorp, please PM me. I will be moving in Aug and have some questions.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey there,
Moving out there to join Dyncorp in 3 weeks. Sounds like we have similar offers. What role are you going to be doing?
Stephen


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Aircraft MX. Post 3 more times and you can then PM me for specifics.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol..i had assumed that. Will answer 3 times


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you get hire for a brand new contract within the last couple of weeks?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 28, 2011)

EAP said:


> Did you get hire for a brand new contract within the last couple of weeks?


Yep... first one being delivered 12th May. And I'm not even out of active service yet


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Start my leave 18 Aug. FLy down same day!!!!!! RAF? My rugby coach here coached the RAF under 23's a couple years ago. 

Take pics and send to me!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

For a moment I thought that was the company that created and manufactured the Terminators but that was Dynacorp.


----------

